# Genesis Pharma



## Bjames11 (Oct 9, 2015)

I know their gear is legit. I've been on it for a while now and believe me, it works!!! Just wondering if any of y'all tried the Genesis anadrol 50mg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense (Oct 9, 2015)

Actually there's tons of faked genesis. But if it's legit Genesis it's going to be good.


----------



## cookie-monster (Oct 15, 2015)

Original Genesis is good to go.. with hologramic boxes
Fakes coming from Bulgaria. but there's differences with genuine one.


----------



## werewolf (Feb 4, 2016)

Genesis is gtg if it's not faked.
When saying 'legit' do you mean it's pharm-grade?
They are ugl if I'm not mistaken.


----------

